
Grasp2Vec: Learning Object Representations from Self-Supervised Grasping - rbanffy
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/12/grasp2vec-learning-object.html
======
ericjang
I'm one of the authors of the paper. Many folks from our lab (including
myself) are super bullish on "using robots to supervise representation
learning and using representation learning to supervise robots". Happy to
answer any questions!

~~~
yazr
Why is everyone turning to a xxx2vec representation?

Obviously, NN work well with one-hot and other vector relations. But I keep
wondering why some sort of higher-order-input graph-network (Kipf,etc) is not
more popular.

What has been your experience ?

~~~
mlthoughts2018
It begs the question of creating something like “2vec2vec”, a vectorization
model that takes vectorization models as input and embeds them in a vector
space that encodes representational semantics of vectorization models into
linear operations in a vector space.

Of course then you just run 2vec2vec through itself and get the vectorized
representation of a vectorized representation model of vectorized
representations.

~~~
sjg007
This would define an AI that classifies if something has jumped the shark or
not.

------
hideo
It's linked from above - putting it here for anyone else looking for videos.

I found more content at
[https://sites.google.com/site/grasp2vec/](https://sites.google.com/site/grasp2vec/)

And this video

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z1q7zSQERrm_tgboGGoG8MHewj1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z1q7zSQERrm_tgboGGoG8MHewj1bV76i/view)

